# Imperial Fists Company Colors?



## Starship Trooper (Dec 2, 2009)

Can any one point me to a list of what colors each IF company uses these days? I have only ever seen black trim and red trim.... I'm tempeted to use green or purple? What do you guys think?


----------



## dark angel (Jun 11, 2008)

Hello Starship Trooper  Cool name by the way, a great film. However this is 40K Fluff so I shall continue. As far as I know the Imperial Fists follow the Codex, even if they did not at first Dorn eventually gave in. Thus I imagine they would use the same colours as a Codex Chapter they are- 

White/Silver- First Company. 

Gold/Yellow- Second Company. 

Red- Third Company. 

Green- Fourth Company. 

Black- Fifth Company. 

Orange- Sixth Company. 

Heliotrope (A shade of red by the looks of the Codex Space Marines) - Seventh Company. 

Grey/Steel- Eighth Company. 

Blue- Ninth Company. 

And the Tenth have no heraldic colours. 

Hope that helps:victory:


----------



## Starship Trooper (Dec 2, 2009)

dark angel said:


> Hello Starship Trooper  Cool name by the way, a great film. However this is 40K Fluff so I shall continue. As far as I know the Imperial Fists follow the Codex, even if they did not at first Dorn eventually gave in. Thus I imagine they would use the same colours as a Codex Chapter they are-
> 
> White/Silver- First Company.
> 
> ...


Hello there Dark Angle! Never seen the movie but my user name is a nod to the band Yes(my favorit). As to the thread topic though I just don't get why all you ever see is red... which would mean that the third company is actually the most commen and led by Cpt Lysander? Yet Lysander almost always has red not white? 

Dose any one think it is tacky to do an army with more then one company's colors in it?


----------



## Starship Trooper (Dec 2, 2009)

Really no one has any info on this? Its a pretty simple question... I thought Lysander was in the 1st company yet they always have red trim... so do the IF company colors differ from the Ultra Marines codex?


----------



## dark angel (Jun 11, 2008)

One reason to explain it could be that Lysander is adjoined to a certain Company, however players could chose a certain trim for their own reasons.....I have no reasons why....If it was a First Company Army it would not contain such things as Tactical Squads, Devastators and so on.


----------

